# Moving to Dubai from Uk removal firm required



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Just a quick line to ask for advice regarding which removal companies are reccomended in the Uk to have my house contents shipped to Dubai?

Does anybody have any experiences, good/ bad etc?

I have so far been in touch with Hunts Removals, who seem very professional. 

Any thoughts or recommendations much appreciated!

Cheers,

D3g


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I used Pickfords, excellent from start to finish. They have an office over here, packed up the whole house in the uk in a day and a bit, kept us fully informed along the way. I think we paid about £3500 door-to-door in the end. Well, I say we paid, the company did actually


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Southak said:


> I used Pickfords, excellent from start to finish. They have an office over here, packed up the whole house in the uk in a day and a bit, kept us fully informed along the way. I think we paid about £3500 door-to-door in the end. Well, I say we paid, the company did actually


Thank you Southak, I may consider Pickford's as well, they sound good.

Any others had experience with other moving companies just to compare? 

D3G


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 for Pickfords, they sorted out everything including crating up my motorbike and getting it through customs. Great door to door service and their office is on Beach Road though they are called Sirva here.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

i used fox removals a very impressive service door to door


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for the above info I will get quote from all those. 

Regards

D3G


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

We used a company called Anglo Pacific door to door service, came in and packed on the 11th, items put on the container on the 12th July and they arrived here in Dubai on Tuesday 16th Aug.

We had a 20ft container and it was around £3500 plus insurance


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

did a 20ft container take your furniture etc aswell as we only have 1 bed and a washing machine as large items the rest will be boxes of clothes toys etc just wondering if we would get away with smaller container


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Another one for pickfords. I have also used fox removals for inside UK move and storage and they were good. Addiotionally have also used Crown removals before for an overseas shipment again good. In my opinion the big companies are pretty much all the same, and quotations will come pretty much in the same ballpark. I would suggest get 3 quotes and then leverage the one you want to drop the price, they will lower their quote to win business. Pickfords came down about 300 pounds.

They will charge you for the volume, if you dont fill a full container you can opt for part of the container, which will cost less for the freight, but may incur other charges or delay in receipt as they will fill the rest of the container with something else.

Good luck


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

slimtrader said:


> did a 20ft container take your furniture etc aswell as we only have 1 bed and a washing machine as large items the rest will be boxes of clothes toys etc just wondering if we would get away with smaller container


Hiya, yep it had everything (3 bed semi - 2adults and 2 kids) they could do half a container also

Best bet is to get a few qotes and see, we had one company in for a quote and they told us how much space in a container we needed and then we called a few others and they gave prices based upon the original quote received.


----------



## wil1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, just got here from uk, I used Pickfords .

We have used them for move from Uk to OZ, OZ to UK and now I have used them to air freight some stuff from UK to Dubai ( should arrive in a few weeks after visa hehe)

Very good and friendly, 2 guys turned up and packed my stuff in a 1hr (15 odd boxes only) for air freight

Wil


----------



## avjohn (Nov 7, 2011)

wil1000 said:


> Hi, just got here from uk, I used Pickfords .
> 
> We have used them for move from Uk to OZ, OZ to UK and now I have used them to air freight some stuff from UK to Dubai ( should arrive in a few weeks after visa hehe)
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing the quote value you got from Pickfords? I'm planning a move soon and currently getting quotes from various providers. My stuff is again circa 15 odd boxes.


----------



## wil1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

define boxes

size does matter, they go by volume

it was about 1600 quid for 100cuft

add insurance etc etc 

just ask for a quote, that doesnt cost you anything


Wil


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

some names have been suggested but to be sure that this is what it costs, make a google search for international movers in Dubai. I feel it could cost a bit less, worth doing a search


----------

